# Problem bei Prolog. Dateiladen



## Mav3ric (10. März 2010)

Hi, ich bin gerade dabei, mich in prolog einzuarbeiten. Ich verwenden SWI prolog unter win7 prof 64bit. (Der fehler tritt bei der 32bit und der 64bit version auf)

Solang ich einfach auf der Konsole etwas eintippe, läuft alles ganz normal, sobald ich aber eine Datei über consult() oder ['datei']. lade, bekomme ich bei jedem befehl einen fehler.

Assert bringt sofort ein false, obwohll der befehl vorher noch funktioniert hat.

Zudem kann ich die zugewiesenen regeln nicht benutzen. Es kommt immer der fehler



> 1 ?- consult(familie).
> % familie compiled 0.00 sec, -140 bytes
> true.
> 
> ...



Und die .pl datei:

```
assert(elternteil(heike,robert)).
assert(elternteil(thomas,robert)).
assert(elternteil(thomas,lisa)).
assert(elternteil(robert,anna)).
assert(elternteil(robert,petra)).
assert(elternteil(petra,jakob)).

assert(weiblich(heike)).
assert(weiblich(anna)).
assert(weiblich(lisa)).
assert(weiblich(petra)).

assert(m(thomas)).
assert(m(robert)).
assert(m(jakob)).

tante(X,Y):-elternteil(Z,Y),elternteil(G,Z),elternteil(G,X),not(X==Z),weiblich(X).
```

danke schonmal.


----------



## deepthroat (19. März 2010)

Hi.

Du mußt die Prozeduren als dynamisch markieren:

```
dynamic elternteil/2, weiblich/1, m/1.
```
Gruß


----------

